# Substitute for cuticle cream/oil??



## 4getmeNot

Is there anything I can use as a sub for cuticle cream?? That will give the same effect so it'll be easier to push cuticles back?? Like maybe a thick lotion or what?? I'm trying to grow my nails out again, hah.


----------



## internetchick

Olive oil, vitamin e oil


----------



## Lancy

Lip balms, almond oil and clarified butter. For more nail and cuticle cream ideas.. Check out this space..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick

Clarified butter?!?!


----------



## Lancy

Clarified butter is nothing but the heated butter. When you heat butter, you get an oily milk fat. That is used in food recipes, can also be used for *Nail Care *purposes


----------



## internetchick

I know what clarified butter is. I am surprised that anyone would suggest it as a cuticle cream.


----------



## Lancy

Sure.. Why not? They are good to use as a cuticle cream. They strengthen nails and makes them good in shape  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It prevents chapping and drying of nails and prevents nail breakage too.

mod note: blog link deleted per rules


----------



## internetchick

> Originally Posted by *Lancy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Sure.. Why not?* They are good to use as a cuticle cream. They strengthen nails and makes them good in shape  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It prevents chapping and drying of nails and prevents nail breakage too.
> 
> Visit my blog for more Skincare Tips




Because I would never put anything on my hands that could clog my pores. I limit touching my face, but even so nothing goes on my hands that could break me out.

Also, my dogs would never leave me alone lol!


----------



## zadidoll

The skin surrounding your nails is not the cuticle, it's the *eponychium*. The cuticle is beneath the eponychium and it's the white rigid "flaky" layer you may see at the edge of your nail. Cuticle creams will not work on the real cuticle. The reason the eponychium is called the cuticle by companies is because it's easier to say and remember cuticle than it is eponychium. lol





That said, any oil such as almond oil, macadamia oil, olive oil, lavender oil can substitute any "cuticle" creams, lotions or oils on the market. You can do a hot oil bath by getting a manicure bowl and fill it with warm oil (you can heat some by putting it into a plastic squeeze bottle and put the bottle into hot water for several minutes) and then allow your fingers to rest in the bowl for a few minutes then continue on like a normal manicure.


----------



## 4getmeNot

Thanks for all the advice!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The vaseline worked pretty good, thanks for sharing Lancy,,an Zadidoll, that;s good to know..I never knew that


----------



## 13Bluestar97

Thanks so much for starting this thread- I haven't been able to find cuticle remover anywhere and I'm glad to know there are substitutes ^^


----------



## UrbanFool

I use grape seed oil (bought at the grocery store) with a few drops of lavender essential oil. No problems at all with it!


----------



## satojoko

I kind of do what Zazi suggested. After removing my nail polish, I put some very warm water in a bowl and add oils like castor oil, jojoba, virgin coconut, etc. I let my hands soak in that for about 20 minutes or so while I'm watching tv. It works great, keeps my hands and nails in great condition, and doesn't interfere with my nail polish application afterwards. My nails are all my own and grow very well. I always manage to grow them long with few breaks. I usually wind up having to cut them back.


----------

